# The real dangers of vaping



## X-Calibre786 (4/3/21)

I accidentally touched a hot coil and branded my thumb. Sure every veteran vaper has done this at some point. Probably the worst health hazard related to vaping, in my opinion. Not discounting the incidents that can occur if one is not careful about battery safety etc. of course.

Does this belong under "Braai Check" ?

Reactions: Funny 16


----------



## Hooked (5/3/21)

X-Calibre786 said:


> I accidentally touched a hot coil and branded my thumb. Sure every veteran vaper has done this at some point. Probably the worst health hazard related to, in my opinion. Not discounting the incidents that can occur if one is not careful about battery safety etc. of course.
> 
> Does this belong under "Braai Check" ?
> 
> View attachment 224118



OUCH! That looks really painful!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (5/3/21)

Dear Mr @X-Calibre786

Thanks for the pic.

Unfortunately, there seems to be a lack of definition which would allow us to see a clear outline of the coil. It would appear to be "overdone". 

I would suggest that, in the future, you remove your finger more quickly from the glowing coil. This would provide the required definition, as well as the added bonus of less pain.

Wishing you added success in the future.

Yours etc.
Puff

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (5/3/21)

Happened to me a few times a few years ago... You're not a real vaper until that happens.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------

